# Mt. St. Anne/Le Massif  4/7 & 4/8



## reefer (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally got some free time.........
My annual trip with the ski widow ended up in Quebec City this year. Definitely a must-do on any skiers list. Based out of the Chateau Frontenac. We spent much time in the D'orsay Pub, great beer, great food, great service, and a beautiful window seat every time! This is the advantage of off-season.........cheap rates, and the city to yourself. So as Pam shopped and hit a couple museums, I hit the slopes for a couple days.
Hit Mt. Saint Anne on Wednesday with about (10) other people total on the hill. Weather wasn't great but not bad. Was in and out of clouds all day. Some good adventure skiing was to be had.
Went up to Le Massif Thursday. Totally different than Mt. St. Anne, much more no frills and skier oriented, (ticket cost me $70.00 at MSA, $48.00 at Le Massif, and Le Massif had three times as much skiing and a lot more snow). After climbing about 1,600 vertical through the hills, took a 3.3 mile dirt road to get in to the summit lot! Beautiful spring day today. Great hill. Again only about (20) people there! The whole adventure of skiing and getting to Le Massif turned out to be a top five day ever! Nothing like skiing on the fringe past closed lifts and hoping you don't have an hour hike back.................just a euphoric feeling driving back down to QC that late afternoon! 
Just thought I'd throw this out there for those interested in a new adventure that is drivable.....................


----------



## reefer (Apr 14, 2010)

Le Massif:
First one is where I booted-up............


----------



## reefer (Apr 14, 2010)

Couple more Le Massif shots


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2010)

Great pics! That lake adds a neat perspective.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Great pics! That lake adds a neat perspective.



I think that's the St Lawrence river. Great pics just the same!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I think that's the St Lawrence river. Great pics just the same!



Yep dats my River !!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice. Which museums did your wife go to and would she recommend them?

As mentioned at Ragged, will be up there in a couple of weeks for a non-skiing vacay.  Hoping the wife digs it and next time back I can try those two areas.  

How long of a drive time wise to each?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yep dats my River !!!!


 
That is my river!!!!  We can share since I only visit twice a year now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2010)

reefer said:


> Finally got some free time.........
> My annual trip with the ski widow ended up in Quebec City this year. Definitely a must-do on any skiers list. Based out of the Chateau Frontenac. We spent much time in the D'orsay Pub, great beer, great food, great service, and a beautiful window seat every time!



How did you like the Chateau Frontenac?  We are going there this summer for our Honeymoon.


----------



## reefer (Apr 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice. Which museums did your wife go to and would she recommend them?
> 
> As mentioned at Ragged, will be up there in a couple of weeks for a non-skiing vacay.  Hoping the wife digs it and next time back I can try those two areas.
> 
> How long of a drive time wise to each?



Du Fort Museum and Museum of Civilization. She raved about the Museum of Civilization, didn't hear much about other. There is a lot to do there. We barely scratched the surface. On my day hanging out with her we drove up to St Anne De Beaupre which was pretty impressive, stopped at some waterfall outside QC, then we walked along the boardwalk up to the Citadel, then back along the old city streets. They love their food and pastries!
I would say 30-40 minutes to Mt. Saint Anne, about an hour or so to Le Massif.
425 miles from Marlborough MA. to QC, 7-8 hours with stops.
If you go up through Vermont, stumbled upon this great place called East Side Restaurant for a halfway lunch in Newport Vermont, about ten miles before the border. Right off 91, great food, reasonably priced, right on Lake Memphremagog. So good we stopped there coming home and loaded up on deserts from the attached bakery!


----------



## reefer (Apr 14, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> How did you like the Chateau Frontenac?  We are going there this summer for our Honeymoon.



Congratulations early! Frontenac rocked. You'll love it and be pampered. The room wasn't any more expensive than other places in the city when we booked. That's a museum in itself! Didn't have any meals there, just didn't work out in the four days we were there. It looked pretty ritzy and expensive. We fell in love with the neighborhood pubs and bakeries. It is expensive to eat anywhere in QC......with the insane taxes. Be prepared for like 15%. It will also cost you $29.00 to park every day! I think it's that way everywhere. When you go in expecting this, you can just chill and say I'm on vacation.........................


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 14, 2010)

reefer said:


> Du Fort Museum and Museum of Civilization. She raved about the Museum of Civilization, didn't hear much about other. There is a lot to do there. We barely scratched the surface. On my day hanging out with her we drove up to St Anne De Beaupre which was pretty impressive, stopped at some waterfall outside QC, then we walked along the boardwalk up to the Citadel, then back along the old city streets. They love their food and pastries!
> I would say 30-40 minutes to Mt. Saint Anne, about an hour or so to Le Massif.
> 425 miles from Marlborough MA. to QC, 7-8 hours with stops.
> If you go up through Vermont, stumbled upon this great place called East Side Restaurant for a halfway lunch in Newport Vermont, about ten miles before the border. Right off 91, great food, reasonably priced, right on Lake Memphremagog. So good we stopped there coming home and loaded up on deserts from the attached bakery!



 What you undoubtedly saw was Montmorency Falls on the wat to St. Anne de Beaupre  it  11/2  times the height of Niagara Falls and quite spectacular


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 14, 2010)

Puck it said:


> That is my river!!!!  We can share since I only visit twice a year now.



 Hey man  "River Rats' always hang loose bro , the livin up here is "EASY"  -- we got us one big ass river here


----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2012)

Where'd the pics go?? 

Playing aroudn with adding some ET resorts into the directory


----------



## reefer (Sep 25, 2012)

Nick said:


> Where'd the pics go??
> 
> Playing aroudn with adding some ET resorts into the directory




I made albums for Mt. St. Anne, Le Massif, and Quebec City in my gallery and put some pictures there if you want to use any. I may add some more back to this thread tonight when I have some time.... or have at it.
Some good memories resurfaced..................................


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2012)

Cool! I found them earlier too in the gallery. What a great view with the river, I've never skied QC.


----------

